

TIOBE Programming Community Index for August 2013 - pjvds
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/paperinfo/tpci

======
pjvds
After questions like "Why is Go doing so poorly in the Tiobe index?" it seems
it now moved from place 42 to 26.

~~~
CmonDev
"go try some other language" "a game of go implemented in some other language"
etc.

Stupid name, they should've just called it Golang or Gopher as their domain
and logo imply.

~~~
pjvds
I totally agree that Go is a pretty awful name, especially if you consider
that it came out of worlds largest search company.

